# Arroyo City Report - 3/20



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Spring fishing is in full gear. By this I mean, there is tons of wind, tides are coming up and fish are stacked in the guts in the middle of the bay. Unfortunately for the fly crowd, the wind has the water completely off-color unless you are on a really hard bottom, which means the guts out east of Green Island look like coffee with milk.

We have been finding some fish on the hard sands somewhere between Three Amigos and the mangroves at Little Bahamas. But it is inconsistent and unpredictable. On Friday, we found piles of bait up getting blown up against the mangroves, but there were virtually no fish. On Tuesday, we had plenty of shots on the shelf east of the wrecked drum boat. Two days this week I fished out of Port Mansfield and did find consistent fish north of the East Cut on the sand. But getting back into Port Mansfield in all the wind was a little bit if a challenge.

I found some fish in Rattlesnake and some in North Cullen’s, but again, for the fly crowd, it is totally dependant on the water quality.

The water in Payton’s Bay is starting to clean up on the east shoreline, but I have yet to find fish there, nor have they been on the outside of the dumps. In the next couple of weeks, the shrimp hatch should begin and the fish will move from the guts east of Green to the west side bays and lakes. But it definitely has not started yet. 

Over the next couple of weeks, the tides should continue to come up and hopefully the water will clean up with a good Spring flush. The shrimp hatch will at least give us birds to target, even if the water is still stained.

A word of caution: If you are fishing out of the Arroyo, there is dredging going on at the mouth. The dredge pipe is incredibly poorly marked. Also, Spring Break gave us a preview of what life is going to be like with only one public launch in Arroyo City now – crowded at the ramp. Supposedly they are adding two more ramps at the park, but as one Cameron County employee told me, he didn’t think it would happen in his lifetime…..


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Now that was a thorough report.

Cheers


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Tough conditions at the Arroyo*

Once again a great report. Good fishing or not. You cover a lot of water in the HB Guide. Is it a tunnel?


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes


----------

